# 400 gallon plywood build



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello everyone. I am currently building a 400 gallon plywood tank to replace my 180 that blew a seam. Just thought I would share like many others have. I am still undecided on stocking. I have my Africans from the 180 crammed into a 55 gallon currently but may get rid of them for something else. Let me know what you think of the build and stocking ideas. I ordered sweetwater epoxy to coat the tank and it should be here Tuesday. The first pic was the old opening from the 180 followed by me cutting out the old studs. Then I had to level out the floor and construction began.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Looking good so far....do you have larger pics?

Are you using fiberglass, epoxy, drylock, pondsealer, etc for the plywood walls?

Glass or acrylic front?

With 400 gallons, you have a lot of options. You could do Malawi, Tangs, SA, or CA cichlids. I like all of them, so i can't really recommend one specific kind!

What kind of Africans did you have before? Was there something that you didn't like about them?


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

Any advice how to in large the pics? Going to be coating with Sweetwater Epoxy paint. Final color will be black. The front will be 5/8" glass. I do like my Africans which are a mix of Mbuna, Peacocks, and a few Haps. Just like the idea of now being able to keep larger species such as stingrays, peacock bass, aros, etc. My original idea was all Tanganyika Species but now I'm not sure.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

How are you adding the pictures? Who is your hosting service?

If I had a 400 gallon tank, it would be a very difficult choice between a big Malawi tank or a nice CA tank. There is nothing quite as elegant as a large all male Hap/peacock tank, although a CA tank with a few big predatory fish also has a lot of allure.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am using photobucket.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Photobucket creates a forum IMG tag for you...click on the picture you want to upload and copy the tag. It should look like this (no quotes):

"







"


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

very jealous. Indeed. You may be inspiring a very messy time in my home.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

rarefaction said:


> very jealous. Indeed. You may be inspiring a very messy time in my home.


I am sorry about this. Well not really come on and build one.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

Just got the epoxy today. Hopefully will be able to start coating this weekend.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

I did the pics just as you have and this is the size. :-?


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

I've had image trouble here as well.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

Anyone ever used these for there returns? http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Tank-J...e26b&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262#ht_3857wt_702 I am thinking of using 2 of them for my return from my sump.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

Finally able to start coating this tank. Here are a couple pics of first coat. I am alternating between gray and black so I don't miss any spots. The final color will be black.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

Don't know why but can not make image larger. I tried but it would not work.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

jb1234 said:


> Don't know why but can not make image larger. I tried but it would not work.


I think you have something set at your Photobucket to limit picture size. Going directly to the location of the photo still displays it as a small picture, suggesting that the problem is not with the forum php code, but rather at Photobuckets end.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

jb1234 said:


> Any advice how to in large the pics?


How many mega pixels is your camera? Try to change to bigger. Another idea is that you may be shooting in VGA mode for e-mail attachments, change to normal not VGA.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

mightyevil said:


> jb1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Any advice how to in large the pics?
> ...


Camera is 6 mega pixels. It is not set in VGA mode. Only have issue when loading to this site. Pics are fine on MFK and another site I posted them to.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

Think I figured it out. Photobucket issue. It was the way I was linking the photo.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

Decided to fix my original pics as well.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Much better! 

Are all of those peacocks in the first picture in a 55 gallon tank in the background?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

jb1234 said:


> Think I figured it out. Photobucket issue. It was the way I was linking the photo.


Glad to see you fixed it!


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

jb1234 said:


> I am sorry about this. Well not really come on and build one.


Okay, fine. So I'm starting my design stage. Did you have to do anything crazy to seal the seams in the framing? And how did you rim the glass to keep it from blasting out under the water weight? Do you have any recommended reading on the plywood build subject? (I have an old glass tabletop I may use, crazy thick n heavy, around 4'x4') 
P.S. my wife is holding you responsible for this... lol


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

rarefaction said:


> jb1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry about this. Well not really come on and build one.
> ...


First off tell your wife I am very sorry.  I filled all screw holes with bondo and after all coats are done I will be siliconing all the seams on the inside of the tank. The front face frame of the tank is built so the glass has a 3 inch frame around it that I silicone the glass to. I would just search plywood tank in different forums and you will find a lot of good reading.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

vaypourus said:


> Much better!
> 
> Are all of those peacocks in the first picture in a 55 gallon tank in the background?


They are a mix of peacocks, haps, and mbuna.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

jb1234 said:


> They are a mix of peacocks, haps, and mbuna.


They look a bit cramped


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

vaypourus said:


> jb1234 said:
> 
> 
> > They are a mix of peacocks, haps, and mbuna.
> ...


They are very cramped. They were all in my 180 that blew a seam. Needed a quick home for them. That is why I am building this tank now. Here is a pic of the 180 that broke.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

ouch.

They will love their new home once you get it completed!


----------



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

That almost looks like something hit the corner of the tank....?


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

ictoae said:


> That almost looks like something hit the corner of the tank....?


The seam let go above the crack and for some reason when it reach that point it cracked across the back of the tank. Good thing the seam held up below this point. It allowed about 7 inches of water to stay in the tank allowing all the fish to survive.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

Well I now have 4 coats on but ran into a small snag. I wanted to do 6 coats but I do not have enough activator to mix with the paint. The can states a 3:1 mix ratio. Which is what I followed. After noticing I was almost out I checked out the Aquatic Eco Systems website and they list a 4:1 mix ratio, which would work out right based on the paint I have left. I sent them an email but will not here back till Tuesday or so with the holiday. I can order activator but with the hazmat fee it came to $67 shipped. I think I have enough for 1 more coat. Any ways here is another pic.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Looking good so far :thumb: Sucks about the snag :?


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

I heard back on the activator and they said it should be 3:1 ratio. I talked to 2 different people and got 2 different responses. The bottom line is they offered to give me a dented can of activator if I just pay shipping. Which was only $9. I said ok and it should be here on Monday. I ended up doing 5 coats and calling it good. I installed the glass last night and siliconed all the seams 3 nights ago. Currently working on the plumbing. I picked up a 90 gallon for the sump. Here are a few pics with the glass in.


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Do you just razor knife the excess silicone off the front glass when it sets?


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

rarefaction said:


> Do you just razor knife the excess silicone off the front glass when it sets?


Yes that is the plan. It looks sloppy but wanted to make sure there was plenty of silicone to seal it up.


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

jb1234 said:


> Yes that is the plan. It looks sloppy but wanted to make sure there was plenty of silicone to seal it up.


It looks awesome, and I knew you would clean up that edge, or hide it with trim. I'm still taking notes on your experience. My in wall design is still seeking funding. :wink:


----------



## jericd (Sep 18, 2009)

That is cool that you are building out your own tank. I was thinking about someday doing a built-in, but building a bookcase/shelving around an actual tank. It is interesting to be able to literally build a tank to "spec", but wouldn't even know where to begin. I noticed all of the coats of epoxy you are using. Would it have been possible to use maybe some sort of fiberglassing? Would that be any more suitable and less labor-intensive? Again, I know nothing about actually building a tank so thought I would ask the question. Thanks.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

I could have done fiberglass but based on some other folks tanks I decided that the epoxy paint was the way for me to go. I would say that fiberglassing would be way more labor intensive. Using the epoxy paint was just like painting the walls in your house. Very easy to use. The one drawback would be the odor of the epoxy.


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Will1983 (Dec 6, 2009)

looks great mate, i really want a built in tank but The Boss won't let me at the moment..


----------



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

Is the sweetwater paint epoxy resin paint?


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

update?


----------



## GeriJo (May 13, 2010)

:fish: opcorn:


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

old thread but 
did the tank ever come to be??


----------

